# Spanish student for the summer



## stuffit (5 May 2006)

Just wondered how much I'd earn per week for providing a room and food for a Spanish student?  (Or any teenager over here to learn English) 

How is the payment taxed?

What to I need to provide?

Is there a web-site where I can sign-up?



Ste


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 May 2006)

Try calling a few [broken link removed] in your area — they should have a good idea of the going rates and may be interested in adding you to their lists of 'host families', subject to criteria.


----------



## Ruth (5 May 2006)

Hi stuffit
There's a fair committment required in taking a foreign student; particularly if they are young.
The average weekly payment is about €130 per week - it is not taxed as you are providing board and lodgings to a person on a short term basis and is not a rental agreement. (this is what I was told)
You would need to provide a caring family!
A decent bedroom, heating, and three meals per day - breakfast, a packed lunch to bring to school with them each day, and dinner in the evening. In other words the student lives with you as one of your own children and should be cared for as such.
Also there's laundry, evening entertainment, and weekend cultural visits to be provided by you that they should get to know the area/region they are in. You might also have to do school drop off's in the morning and to collect them in the evening. Lifts to visit their friends..... oh the list could go on.
It might seem like an easy earner but far from it!
Feel free to ask any other questions.
hth
Ruth


----------



## RainyDay (6 May 2006)

Ruth said:
			
		

> it is not taxed as you are providing board and lodgings to a person on a short term basis and is not a rental agreement. (this is what I was told)


Told by who?


----------



## gel (6 May 2006)

Rainday,

I believe Ruth is right re the tax situation. We too used to keep students and I can't remember exactly where I saw confirmation of this but I think that she is right. 

If possible try to avoid the younger ones as they need more looking after and more supervision. Remember you are effectly their guardians while they are in your home. Also some colleges pay better and look after their host families better than others. I don't know if I can name the good and bad in this form or not. If you like PM me. Some students for us have been great and we also had some absolute plonkers who we were glad to see the back off. Try it and see how you get along but you might get sick of it after a while.

Gel


----------



## RainyDay (6 May 2006)

I'm just wondering if there is an official ruling from Revenue on this issue, or is it that the hosting companies are spinning a good line on the tax issue?


----------



## dam099 (7 May 2006)

Presumably if you don't rent out any other time of year a student (or two) for the summer might pay less than the amount allowed tax free under the rent a room scheme?


----------



## CN624 (7 May 2006)

On the tax issue I think it may be treated similarly to the Bean an Ti in the gaeltacht. As far as I can remember they were allowed to earn certain amount tax free?? There was some kick up a couple of years ago when Revenue threatened to tax the income and O'Cuiv had to intervene to sort it out.


----------



## dodo (19 May 2006)

around 180E a week


----------



## brodiebabe (21 May 2006)

Best to take over 18 year olds as you don't need to give them a packed lunch.  Just a breakfast and dinner.  You can make about 130 a week.


----------

